# TMC mini LED 400 - enough for high tech?



## Stampy (12 Mar 2012)

Hi all   

I am currently planning a build using an ADA 60-P to house some cardinal tetras and some Bolivian rams.

I want to be able to grow things like hair grass and riccia (amongst others) and I am wondering if using 2 x mini LED 400 units would be sufficient? I like these units as they offer low power consumption (after owning a 5ft reef this is quite important   ) and quite good looking on the mountaray bracket

I would be using pressurised Co2 alongside this.

Thanks for any help.

Simon


----------



## Radik (12 Mar 2012)

no, 2x grobeam 500 + 2x tmc miniled holder and 2 rails should do


----------



## Stampy (12 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the response 

I am not a fan of the grobeams in terms of looks. 

What would a pair of mini 400 units be capable of growing? From what I've read they cover a 15" square area and can penetrate to around 18" deep, I thought they would have been ideal 

Failing that I'll go for an Arcadia OT5 luminaire and suspend it 

Thanks,


----------



## Antipofish (12 Mar 2012)

Stampy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the response
> 
> I am not a fan of the grobeams in terms of looks.
> 
> ...



How much would the OT5 luminaire cost you mate ?  just wondering if you have thought of a pair of tmc 1000ND units ?  You can get them quite reasonable, with a controller, on the second hand market.  Or what about the LED500;s ?  The bigger brother to the 400's you mentioned ?


----------



## Stampy (12 Mar 2012)

A 2x24w would come in at about £170 I believe 

The 1000ND tiles are far too expensive IMO - for a pair of them I could get a AI SOL or something! 

I thought the 500's were 10k marine based, so too blue for plants to grow effectively? Thinking about it now I could suspend the luminaire and keep the clean lines of the tank intact


----------



## Radik (12 Mar 2012)

well ok maybe yes , I have miniled on 30cm cube and it is good and I am using it on full power. So 2 of these then could work


----------



## Antipofish (12 Mar 2012)

Stampy said:
			
		

> A 2x24w would come in at about £170 I believe
> 
> The 1000ND tiles are far too expensive IMO - for a pair of them I could get a AI SOL or something!
> 
> I thought the 500's were 10k marine based, so too blue for plants to grow effectively? Thinking about it now I could suspend the luminaire and keep the clean lines of the tank intact



An AI Sol, NOW you are talking ! lol.  Do you happen to know the spread on that out of interest  Would it do an 80cm x 45cm tank ?


----------



## Stampy (12 Mar 2012)

Radik said:
			
		

> well ok maybe yes , I have miniled on 30cm cube and it is good and I am using it on full power. So 2 of these then could work



I'll have to do some more research I think, I'm in no rush though! Thanks for your help   

Antipofish - I believe the AI SOL has a light spread of around 60x60 (cm)


----------



## Antipofish (12 Mar 2012)

Stampy said:
			
		

> Radik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn.  Thats not wide enough for me


----------

